# LG (French Door) refrigerator not cooling



## deepak26v (Nov 13, 2017)

My 14 months old LG refrigerator, a french door model (with freezer at the bottom) has stopped cooling. Neither the top section nor the freezer is cooling. I requested a repair person (this person was there to fix a furnace issue and does not deal with refrigerator) to inspect the issue. He said that the condenser is fine but seems like there is a gas leak. He said that even if gas is refilled the issue will resurface again. He mentioned that this refrigerator is garbage now, just throw this and get a new one.

Can I trust this guy or should I call a repair person, who deals with home appliances, to investigate ? 

I would request forum members to advise so that I can make the right decision. 

Note: The refrigerator is out of warranty and LG wont fix it for free. They gave me an option of paying a flat rate of $250, which will cover all part repairs/replacement. This is not a bad option but just worried what if the problem resurfaces and I have to invest in a new refrigerator after I have spent 250.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

it really depends what the issue is. could be as simple as a defrost thermistor has gone bad and your coils are a solid block of ice and not defrosting as a result.

do you have any physical signs of something wrong? water leaking out the bottom under/behind the freezer bin? loud compressor?


----------



## deepak26v (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi NitroNate, thanks for the reply. I do not see any physical signs. Also there is no leakage and the compressor is also running normally (not loud at all).


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Call an Lg authorized servicer. If it’s a sealed system repair there I a 7 year warranty on the sealed system. You will still have to pay for labor and refrigerant, if the person who looked at it is correct. You will have to have a receipt. If you call just any company you’re going to have to pay for a diagnosis again in order to get a warranty repair


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

90%Of people who know nothing about air conditioning refrigeration say it probably has a leak and needs to be recharged. 90% problems with air conditioning refrigeration are electrical in nature. If you are handy you can go through some basic trouble shooting things . For the $250 I would probably bite the bullet and call them as long as they are straight about the $250 bottom line. I have been in the air conditioning refrigeration and mechanical field for about 50 years. When it comes to household refrigerators I suck but I do try to repair my own and relatives. The reason is I worked on all different applications with very little domestic refrigerator service. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

personally, i would disassemble and look at the coils. there are plenty of youtube videos on how to do this with your fridge. if they are a block of ice, start by dethawing them and running it for awhile to see what happens (put the panel over the coils but don't bother with everything else because you need to check it again). if the coils slowly freeze up over the course of a week and become a block of ice again, it's a defrost issue. this is a pretty cheap fix that you can do yourself. once again, there are plenty of youtube videos on how to do this.

for a refrigerant leak, you will most likely see the top portion of the coil completely frozen but the bottom portion will look clean. in this case, yeah you will need to plunk the money down and get it serviced.

take a look at the coil picture in this link: http://fixitnow.com/wp/2011/06/28/misdiagnosing-a-cooling-problem-in-a-ge-refrigerator-a-hack-job-case-study/


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I would pay LG the $250 and have it fixed. $250 is cheap enough to have a leak repaired and recharged


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

$250 is cheap if it is a refrigerant leak, if they bang on the side a couple times and it starts working, well that's a bit steep! personally, i'd rather know i was really going to be getting my money's worth by doing at least some diagnostics.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

NitroNate said:


> $250 is cheap if it is a refrigerant leak, if they bang on the side a couple times and it starts working, well that's a bit steep! personally, i'd rather know i was really going to be getting my money's worth by doing at least some diagnostics.


agree 100 %, but he did not come on here looking for repair advice. He came looking for advice on whether he could trust a heating contractor to diagnose his refrigerator problem and whether $250 would be well spent on a repair.


----------



## comfun1 (May 20, 2010)

I have a refrigerator freezer that quit cooling about a year ago. Upon checking it out I found the evaporator coil was a solid block of ice and air could not pass over it to cool the compartments. It turned out that my wife packed so much food into the freezer that the door was not completely closing. All it took was removal of the back panel inside the freezer compartment and a hot air gun. Fridge has been fine ever since.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

The newer French door refrigerators have two evaporator coils. One in freezer, one in the frig. I doubt it’s a frozen coil. If it was they both wouldn’t quit at the same time. Compressor is running so I doubt it’s a board issue. Can’t diagnose it over the net without more info. Really does sound like a sealed system repair though with the little bit of info we’ve been given. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hi5index1 (Jun 15, 2021)

deepak26v said:


> My 14 months old LG refrigerator, a french door model (with freezer at the bottom) has stopped cooling. Neither the top section nor the freezer is cooling. I requested a repair person (this person was there to fix a furnace issue and does not deal with refrigerator) to inspect the issue. He said that the condenser is fine but seems like there is a gas leak. He said that even if gas is refilled the issue will resurface again. He mentioned that this refrigerator is garbage now, just throw this and get a new one.
> 
> Can I trust this guy or should I call a repair person, who deals with home appliances, to investigate ?
> 
> ...





alyons1904 said:


> I did find one wire that is open. It is one continuous cable (3 wires - 2 live legs and a neutral) from the panel to the dryer outlet. One leg shows no continuity. I was able to check the where the cable comes in to the dryer behind the wall but couldn't see any issue. And also checked where it runs along the garage into the ceiling area. So will have to investigate further. Hard to believe that a wire that size/guage would just break.
> 
> I am also looking to get an electrician in to take a look. At least confirm my findings and help diagnose the issue before I open up any areas to check the cable.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


Call an Lg authorized servicer.


----------



## Respect2Glory (Nov 10, 2021)

*It's not obvious that ice accumulates behind the walls. *There's a great step-by-step video on youtube about what to remove first to melt the ice behind the walls. I'm in the midst of thawing out my frig which has lost its cooling/freezing ability. 

I'm hoping we can avoid buying a new frig. But, if we do, I'm ready to go back to the old style, freezer on top, as I've always despised not being able to set a boxed pizza level in this side-by-side freezer. My kitchen is small. UGH!


----------

